# What heavy duty drain machine to buy



## BIGMANNYC (Feb 7, 2016)

Hello guys im a do it yourselfer home owner with a large property 100ft plus from rear house to sewer main and the 4' pipe when its clogged its usually at the 70ft mark they usually bring out the spartan 300 machine with 75ft cable , so my cheap harbor freight machine is only 50ft of 1/2" cable (good for small jobs), so i wanted to know what heavy duty machine would you recommend , for occasional residential use , so far i saw the rigid k750 ,k6200 ,k7500 but each has some type of 1 star review from someone like a weak frame and autofeed on k7500 ect (but they say rigids have a lifetime warranty will they cover these problems?), the i saw the general speedrooter 92 with 100' of 3/4" cable and cable guide , then , saw the speedway yellow machine with 100' of 3/4" cable and 3/4hp motor its usa made not bad for around $1300 (spoke to the company its made in nj usa all parts available near me) , then theres the trojan stallion power tr-6666c for around $4000.... its supposed to be a beast...what do you think?..thanx..in advance


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

Buy a great health insurance plan first. 

these machines should only be operated by experts or under the supervision of one.

You will probably get hurt and damage your property.

Why not just hire your local plumber and get a warranty from him?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

You should look into hydrojetting equipment 6000psi 20 gpm


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Sorry, but this site is for professionals only. You aren't going to get direct answers to your ?'s here.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Your going to get seriously hurt-don't do it. Call a professional before you tear your wrist off or worse hurt someone else. These machines are not toys and it's not a job for novices. My advice is to get a blown in epoxy liner for 5500 and be done with tree roots and the idea of becoming a cripple for the rest of your life.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Look into a repipe. Cheaper in the long run.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I've had good luck with this


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

I get a bunch of coat hangers and duct tape, takes awhile to get out that far, but phuck paying a pro to handle it.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Ha!


----------



## spcwaters (Jan 27, 2016)

BIGMANNYC said:


> Hello guys im a do it yourselfer home owner with a large property 100ft plus from rear house to sewer main and the 4' pipe when its clogged its usually at the 70ft mark they usually bring out the spartan 300 machine with 75ft cable , so my cheap harbor freight machine is only 50ft of 1/2" cable (good for small jobs), so i wanted to know what heavy duty machine would you recommend , for occasional residential use , so far i saw the rigid k750 ,k6200 ,k7500 but each has some type of 1 star review from someone like a weak frame and autofeed on k7500 ect (but they say rigids have a lifetime warranty will they cover these problems?), the i saw the general speedrooter 92 with 100' of 3/4" cable and cable guide , then , saw the speedway yellow machine with 100' of 3/4" cable and 3/4hp motor its usa made not bad for around $1300 (spoke to the company its made in nj usa all parts available near me) , then theres the trojan stallion power tr-6666c for around $4000.... its supposed to be a beast...what do you think?..thanx..in advance



We have the general speed rooter 92 with the 100' ft 3/4 cable, it will do the job when the k-400 won't. It will break your leg though!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BIGMANNYC (Feb 7, 2016)

*hydrojetting*



GREENPLUM said:


> You should look into hydrojetting equipment 6000psi 20 gpm


yes greenplum i saw a few of those ranging from small portable hose feed ones to self tank contained ones to the larger trailer hitch ones...i may just order a heavy duty machine for now i think 100 or 125ft cable should do the trick...a friend usually lends me his spartan with 75ft cable and that usually clears it but hate to keep bothering him so ill get my own machine.... i have all types of heavy tools from welders to jackhammers ect and have saved thousands doing it myself...thanx for the info guys...


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Thread closed.


----------

